# My new Piranha



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 30, 2006)

I just picked him up from O'hare Airport







, I purchased the fish from John over at East Coast Zoological, he was a great guy to deal with and he did a excellent job of shipping a Rhom of this size.

Pix don't do this monster any justice but here he is:

View attachment 120887


I will try and get some more pix of him in his new 180g, he be stylin'.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

that monster is awesome


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow nice pick up what size tank he in ?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

biggest rhom i think in captivity we need a name lol :laugh:


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Pictures and Videos Forum*_


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

/waits for b_ack's opinion of it not being 17 inches


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's a big boy.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Louie D said:


> /waits for b_ack's opinion of it not being 17 inches












/thinks b_ack is gonna know of atleast a couple other rhoms over 17.75"


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 30, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Wow nice pick up what size tank he in ?


That was a holding tank that he was stored in before I got him, I don't know what size it is, right now he resides in a 180g. (72x24x24)

I don't know if he is the biggest Rhom and I don't care, but he is an excellent representative of his species, this fish is probably 25 years old and he has survived in the wild all of his life until now.

I give him his props, hopefully John will be bringing more big Rhoms to the U.S.

Right now he is chilling in a dark room, so he can get his head straight after his flight and his sedative wearing off.


----------



## Big Roc (May 4, 2006)

Thats a nice jumbo you got there


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Very nice fish..Can't wait to see some better pics of the big guy in your 180.
I have to disagree with you on the age of the fish..maybe it is 25 maybe 8,10
15 who knows??? I don't think the size is a direct comparison with age with 
fish in the wild. Some rhoms may top out at 14 inches in the wild while others
might get to 20 inches...its all genetics just like people.

I hope for your own sake its not really 25 because if thats the truth the fish will 
probably be dead in the next couple years. Thats a big investment for such a short 
term.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

you are the piranha king! i was wondering when john was finally going to bring that guy to the US. congrats! owning that rhom will make you a minor pfury celebrity.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

How much cash you drop on that bad boy


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 30, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> How much cash you drop on that bad boy


The asking price for this fish was $1500 USD.

As far as the age is concerned, from a few big Rhom owners that I know I was told that Rhom's can live 40+ years.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

John finally brings over the big boy(s). Is this the biggest one he had waiting in South America?



KINGofKINGS said:


> /waits for b_ack's opinion of it not being 17 inches












/thinks b_ack is gonna know of atleast a couple other rhoms over 17.75"
[/quote]

John from East Coast is one of the importers bringing in the big rhoms. I could have told you this 8 months ago when he was testing his shipping methods. Also don't forget you can't always believe what you read on the internet. I remember one ven rhom that was over 14 inches and after it got imported it was around 12.75 inches.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 30, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> John finally brings over the big boy(s). Is this the biggest one he had waiting in South America?


I believe John has a bigger Rhom waiting in the wings in South America, the shipping methods are crucial, I guess this fish have to make a 20-30 hour trip from S. America, then be shipped across the USA to perspective buyers, while keeping the fish calm and warm.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Mr. Limpet said:


> John finally brings over the big boy(s). Is this the biggest one he had waiting in South America?


I believe John has a bigger Rhom waiting in the wings in South America, the shipping methods are crucial, I guess this fish have to make a 20-30 hour trip from S. America, then be shipped across the USA to perspective buyers, while keeping the fish calm and warm.
[/quote]

Cool. The rhom looks great by the way, can't wait for more pics. I remember Jon saying he had a few of them in SA all over 17 inches.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

beauty....
lets see some more pics and a feeding vid!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

awesome need better pics, but a very sweet rhom!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

that is SOOOO badass i cant believe it!!!!!!!! (going nuts)

but im curious how old do these guys get?

and aprox age at around 12" ??, if its even possible to estimate..


----------



## jambohargreaves (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice one mate. I picked up my 15" peruvian from the airport last tuesday. He is doing really well, eating already and yesturday snapped at me thru the glass! let us know how he gets on. I know what you mean about pics not doing it justice, its the same with mine.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

$1,500 is a monster price tag to match that monster Rhom!! Good great BTW!!!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

well done, nice to c a true monster rhom, looks the nuts,


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

looks good. who knows if it's really 17.75inches untill u take a pic of comparison with a ruler or something. looking forward to see a better pic soon.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

f*ck me in the ass


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Get some pics when you can in your tank. Fish never look as good when they are in holding. In your tank it will looks much better.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

rocker said:


> f*ck me in the ass


um................

NO

can't wait to see some more pics and maybe a video


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

congrats on a nice big rhom, im jealous


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

we need frequent updates on this fish


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

holy sh*t!..what a monster.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 30, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> who knows if it's really 17.75 inches untill u take a pic of comparison with a ruler or something.


No, I saw John go through a lot of BS when he first posted the fish, even after he took a picture with a tape measure there were still naysayers, I don't wanna play that game.

I know what I got here.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

that things gonna kill u one day haha


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Post a feeding video when you get a chance and some more pics. Nice monster rhom.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 30, 2006)

bc_buddah said:


> that things gonna kill u one day haha


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

When they get that big and turn that dark, I prefer to call them a good ol fashioned Serrasalmus NIGER! A beast that intimidating and impressive needs a fitting name, and Niger evokes images of a huge, nasty, almost black fish.

Smaller whiteish Rhoms can be called Rhom, but when they get that big and impressive, they suddenly become ****** to me.

Great looking fish.


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 30, 2006)

Eating Machine said:


> When they get that big and turn that dark, I prefer to call them a good ol fashioned Serrasalmus NIGER! A beast that intimidating and impressive needs a fitting name, and Niger evokes images of a huge, nasty, almost black fish.
> 
> Smaller whiteish Rhoms can be called Rhom, but when they get that big and impressive, they suddenly become ****** to me.
> 
> Great looking fish.


Interesting, here is a little info on the two: S.Rhombeus or S.Niger?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

holy crap he is huge


----------



## jslove1408 (Jul 27, 2006)

No more pics?


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jul 30, 2006)

jslove1408 said:


> No more pics?


I will be posting some more pix of him in his new digs.


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Mr. Limpet said:


> No more pics?


I will be posting some more pix of him in his new digs.








[/quote]
Sweet!!!

damn double posts


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

Mr. Limpet said:


> who knows if it's really 17.75 inches untill u take a pic of comparison with a ruler or something.


No, I saw John go through a lot of BS when he first posted the fish, even after he took a picture with a tape measure there were still naysayers, I don't wanna play that game.

I know what I got here.








[/quote]








awesome rhom. no need to prove anything to no body. is he already a finger chaser?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

nice fish buddy, ope it goes well for you


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

jdk79 said:


> Very nice fish..Can't wait to see some better pics of the big guy in your 180.
> I have to disagree with you on the age of the fish..maybe it is 25 maybe 8,10
> 15 who knows??? I don't think the size is a direct comparison with age with
> fish in the wild. Some rhoms may top out at 14 inches in the wild while others
> ...


i agree with everything you said here, glad i didnt have to write it


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Um still no pics? Whats going on here?


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

awweeewssooommmeeeeeeee....need mor pics


----------



## Macho smile (Feb 15, 2006)

Man, that is the best looking Piranha i ever seen, and as soon as i buy my house i am planning to have a room for a similar p like yours, great stuff, my 2 rohms are only 1 inch, i wish they could get this big even thou i know it wont happen. anyways you r the man. My macho smile for you.


----------

